# Expedicion legionaria : zona del silencio ->cuatrocienegas (270 kms) MTB



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

EXPEDICION LEGIONARIA
ZONA DEL SILENCIO ---> CUATROCIENEGAS COAH. MEXICO
2 Y 3 DE FEBRERO 2008
270 KMS !!! BTT

Cronica, Fotos y Mapas :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157603180415767/

--------------------------------------------------------
&#8230;Bueno, es dificil, es muy dificil poder plasmar en
una simple articulacion de letras y parrafos las
vivencias de esta epopeyica Aventura , porque los que
no fueron a la Expedicion dificilmente podran sentir o
haber vivido en carne propia lo que esta Ventura nos
tenia reservada a la LEGION, en dos dias de
interminable goce y alegria de hacer algo que lo
tenemos en los huesos y mas profundo de nuestro ser :
MONTAR NUESTRA BICICLETA EN LUGARES LO MAS APARTADO DE
LA CIVILIZACION Y BUSCAR EL CAMINO QUE CONECTE LA ZONA
DEL SILENCIO HASTA CUATRO CIENEGAS DE CARRANZA,
COAHUILA (MEXICO)
Montar sobre una bicicleta de montana durante 21 horas
totales, Recorrer 270 kms de caminos desconocidos y
rodados por la LEGION por primera vez con el unico
apoyo de un GPS y una ruta virtual hecha con mapas de
referencia, contemplar una fauna y flora que parece
ser de otro planeta, poder contemplar amaneceres,
atardeceres, cielos parcialmente nublados, en
ocaciones despejados, sentir que el viento nos abraza
y ondea nuestros uniformes y orgullosas casacas de
equipos de origen, el polvo que se nos pegaba y
arrinconaba en nuestras entranias, sentir el sudor en
la frente y al mismo tiempo el palpitar de nuestro
corazon en todo nuestro ser, los derroches de
adrenalina por curvas cerradas, bajadas estrepitosas
con piedras intercaladas con arena y al mismo tiempo
esquivar liebres (lepus californicus deserticola),
coyotes, aguilas, zopilotes y uno que otro equino
muerto (por exceso de Myoplex , verdad Churrui??), no
sin dejar de mencionar las dunas de acatita, y la
espeluznante rodada nocturna con navegacion por
instrumentos (GPS)&#8230;..
SABEN QUERIDOS AMIGOS LECTORES&#8230;.. ESTA RUTA ES ALGO
FUERA DE SERIE A UNA SEMANA QUE ESCRIBO ESTAS LETRAS
TODAVIA SIENTO LA ADRENALINA RECORRER TODO EL CUERPO
CON EL SIMPLE HECHO DE DARLE OTRA VISTA A ESAS
FOTOGRAFIAS !!!!

ANTECEDENTES
QUE ES LA ZONA DEL SILENCIO Y DONDE QUEDA?
REFERENCIA :

http://www.mexicodesconocido.com.mx/notas/7706-La-fascinante-Zona-del-Silencio-(Durango)

FECHA : 2 Y 3 DE FEBRERO 2008
DISTANCIA RECORRIDA : 270 KMS
HORAS PEDALEANDO : 21 HORAS 40 MINUTOS
ESTADOS RECORRIDOS : DURANGO , CHIHUAHUA, COAHUILA (MEXICO)
REGION : BOLSON DE MAPIMI , DESIERTO CHIHUAHUENSE,
ANTIGUIO MAR DE TETIS

LEGION :
Jesus del Rio (Churrui)
Jesus Ramirez (Chuyote)
Luis Rodriguez (El Rosa)
Marco Onofre (Makrovio)
Daniel Trejo (Trejo)
Ernesto Rodriguez (Neto)
Carlos Calleros (Charly)
Enrique Vera (ZULU)

De apoyo (Blue helmets staff) :
@ La Osamenta Rodante (Cherokee)
Isaura Lopez (La Manina)

@ Y la Cheyenne Ama (Cheyenne 4x4)
Miguel de la Torre (Migue Softball BadKarma)
Sandra Pineda (Sandriux Hammer Fist)
Daniela Peters (Dani Dani Perfect Shoot)

@La Paloma Pizpireta (Avalanche 4x4)
Karla Rodriguez (Karla Dunes)

MUCHAS GRACIAS QUERIDOS AMIGOS POR HABER HECHO POSIBLE
ESTA GRAN EXPEDICION !!!!!!!!!!

A MI LA LEGION !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow...excelentes fotos!

impresionante!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow... de poca madre!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

¡Felicidades! :thumbsup: La recompensa al esfuerzo puede verse en las fotos. Hermosos paisajes...

_"¿Cómo puedes saber cuál es tu camino, si siempre andas por caminos ya transitados?"_
Reinhold Messner​


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

blatido said:


> ¡Felicidades! :thumbsup: La recompensa al esfuerzo puede verse en las fotos. Hermosos paisajes...
> 
> _"¿Cómo puedes saber cuál es tu camino, si siempre andas por caminos ya transitados?"_
> Reinhold Messner​


Veo las fotos y digo.. ingao!!! no fuí!!!:madman:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy bien hecho, Legion special force.
Y toda mi admiracion y respeto a Enrique Vera por su disposicion de compartir estas maravillosas fotos de sus hazañas que hace por alla por el norte del pais.
Estas promueven el interes de visitar esos lugares que son desconocidos para la mayoria, inclusive a los propios mexicanos.
Saludos y felicidades y que continues con sus expediciones.

P.D. algo extraño sucede en el foro mtbr mexico, un post como este que nos comparte informacion interesante, descripciones detalladas, mapas, logistica y bellas fotos, solo recibe 4 comentarios y algunos otros post de cosas irrelevantes reciben hasta 50 respuestas.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*foto de calca oficial mamalona!!!!*

Imaginense como va a ser la del dia de la Independencia!!!!


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

pos ponganse buzos y entrenen bien todo el anio porque probablemente alla por los ultimos meses del 2008 repetimos la expedicion.....

Lo mas gacho es ver la expedicion en fotos.... el chiste es darle... no se queden con las ganas..!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> P.D. algo extraño sucede en el foro mtbr mexico, un post como este que nos comparte informacion interesante, descripciones detalladas, mapas, logistica y bellas fotos, solo recibe 4 comentarios y algunos otros post de cosas irrelevantes reciben hasta 50 respuestas.


El rollo esta en que en que se puede discutir algo asi...

Solo puedes mirarlo y decir "uff, mis respetos".

Siempre he pensado que el numero de respuestas no equivale a calidad de informacion... no es solo en mtbr. Mirate el foro de df_meb y veras que las discusiones con mas respuestas son de cosas triviales (y de las cuales cada quien puede tener un punto de vista distinto.

Cuando solo puedes sacarte el sombrero y mostrar respeto, no hay mucho que discutir.


----------

